

There is Literally No One Left on Sean Parker's Airtime - guiseroom
http://www.kernelmag.com/features/report/6428/there-is-literally-no-one-left-on-sean-parkers-airtime/

======
bruceb
HN was not impressed a year ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3751893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3751893)

